# I dunno, you tell me...



## kid-surf (Jun 12, 2009)

Does this mean I'm part gay? I made this for my wife...


----------



## kid-surf (Jun 12, 2009)

BTW, why such a small max pic size? WTFrick?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 12, 2009)

No, it means you're totally gay...not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## kid-surf (Jun 12, 2009)

I was afraid of that...not that there's anything wrong with being afraid.


----------



## madbulk (Jun 12, 2009)

Gotta say, it looks like you my friend might love your own wife.
Nothing wrong with that either. I guess.
Nice living room too.


----------



## _taylor (Jun 12, 2009)

It's only gay if your balls touch ..


----------



## _taylor (Jun 12, 2009)

I mean "bulbs" :mrgreen:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 12, 2009)

No, it just means you're in touch with your feminine side. Nothing wrong with that. In fact, I myself like to touch feminine sides.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jun 12, 2009)

Gay 0oD


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 12, 2009)

Christian Marcussen @ Fri Jun 12 said:


> Gay 0oD



Definitely gay 

Seinfeld: "Not that there is anything wrong with that!"


----------



## kid-surf (Jun 12, 2009)

@ Spitt  :D

@ Ned...your point is well taken! BTW -- did I mention it got me some action..?

@ Brian true that... and thanks for the nice words on the living room. Here's a wider shot. Much of the stuff in there I made myself: The metal wall (with grey heavy-silk boarder), the tree (with black flowers), the painting (with floating frame), a 6 foot acrylic piece of art on the other wall not shown (similar pieces I've seen sell for $20,000). I'm pretty 'hands on'. I like shit to look how I want it to look, so I just make shit if I can't find it...It's another way for me to express myself. --- which is kinda' gay.


----------



## kid-surf (Jun 12, 2009)

oops...didn't see the last comments. 

It's not look'n good for me. Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## nikolas (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice living room mate. And you DO love your wife! It shows! (also a nice idea, might do it myself).





























GAY!


----------



## madbulk (Jun 12, 2009)

All very kool, Kid. Too bad I can't find my camera. I was gonna see your gay-ness and raise you by sharing and comparing living room layouts. Couple of wannabe Jonathan Adler's, us.
Whew... glad that didn't happen.


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 12, 2009)

kid-surf @ Fri Jun 12 said:


> Does this mean I'm part gay? I made this for my wife...



Isn't there a tiny tad of "fruitcake" in everyone of us?


----------



## lux (Jun 12, 2009)

you are. more questions?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 12, 2009)

Nik, your long post had me cracking up on the street - nice one!

Kid, you ROCK big time. A true original ballsy mind.


----------



## Lex (Jun 12, 2009)

Not gay...makes you ikebana loving geisha...which is worse i guess..

Love your living room

aLex


----------



## Lex (Jun 12, 2009)

how i imagine Kid from now on.. =o 

aLex


----------



## schatzus (Jun 12, 2009)

You obviously do NOT have any kids...
Not that there's anything wrong with that... :D


----------



## Thonex (Jun 12, 2009)

http://msp272.photobucket.com/albums/jj ... r7/gay.jpg

:wink: 


Nicolas.... love your answer... especially the end. :lol:


----------



## kid-surf (Jun 13, 2009)

@nikolas -- thanks mate. BTW --- Your vote has been noted.

@ Brian -- Yeah, we could'a had a 'living room off', winner take all. And...the title of "gayest VI member". Not that there's anything wrong with being a _member_.

@ Alex -- yes! 

@ Lux -- more questions? Like what? The type of guys I'm attracted to? I can answer that...Choc0.

@ Ned -- thanks man!

@ Lex -- Small world, I have that same orange dress. And I really do like what she's done with the daisies, fabulicious!!! (taking notes) Glad you like the room.

@ schatzus -- At this moment there is a one year old crawling around the floor and throwing toys. My niece. The place gets blown apart when all my (4) nieces are over.... nope, no kids yet. Working on it. 

@ Thonex -- Dude...Sweet costumes! Now I know what I'm going to wear next Halloween!


----------



## cc64 (Jun 20, 2009)

kid-surf @ Sat Jun 13 said:


> @ schatzus -- nope, no kids yet. Working on it.



Ahh pre-production, the fun part. 

Claude


----------



## synthetic (Jun 22, 2009)

Not gay, just detail-oriented.


----------



## John DeBorde (Jun 22, 2009)

well, if you _were_ gay, then I'd consider having you decorate my place.

Otherwise, I'm afraid I'm going to have to pass...
(o)


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 22, 2009)

Kid will be right over, John.


----------



## John DeBorde (Jun 22, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Jun 22 said:


> Kid will be right over, John.



OK, cool.

There isn't anything wrong with that, is there?


>8o


----------



## kid-surf (Jun 22, 2009)

cc64 @ Sat Jun 20 said:


> kid-surf @ Sat Jun 13 said:
> 
> 
> > @ schatzus -- nope, no kids yet. Working on it.
> ...



Ha! Yep, pre-production. Gonna have to tell my wife that one...she'll get it.


----------



## kid-surf (Jun 22, 2009)

If this doesn't prove once and for all that I'm gay, I give up... :evil: 

Decorated my wife's lounge. She gets her lounge, I get my studio...although I did sneak some Patron Platinum into her lounge.  Wanted the chicks to feel like this room was 100% for chicks. The piece with the miniature photo is of Salvador Dali with his headless mannequin. My idea there was; make the photo just small enough to where people had to lean in to see who it is. It's floating, attached by blue a push-pin.

















Point being: John, I'll be right over...as soon as I pack my man purse with swatches. :D


----------



## kid-surf (Jun 22, 2009)

Re: Brian... this is that acrylic piece that I dig. I wanted it to "look" like a slab of glossy stone on the wall. Came up with the idea to do acrylic. I saved at least $10,000 doing it myself. Pretty stoked how it turned out, exactly what I imagined. Wasn't cheap if I fucked it up...


----------



## John DeBorde (Jun 22, 2009)

well alrightee then. I think that pretty much clears that up. What sort of retainer do you require? :mrgreen:


----------



## kid-surf (Jun 24, 2009)

Freebie...Just pay for my manicure afterward...


----------



## Hal (Jun 24, 2009)

Not Gay

again,cool living room

i just..dont know,the flowers look a little scary !?
seems like a sci fi flesh eater specially the base part which give me the impression its gonna jump and eat your dog.

i dunno,you tell me..
am i a freak (o)


----------



## Dave Connor (Jun 24, 2009)

I wouldn't say gay... more like incredibly gay.

Kidding actually, you are obviously very artistic with a definite sensibility that appears to be precise and sophisticated.


----------



## kid-surf (Jun 24, 2009)

Hal -- No, I get it...Little Shop of Horrors. Yes, no? :D

Dave -- Ha! So I passed the test with _flying colors_ (rainbows?). 

You know, I find that this stuff uses the same creative muscle I use when writing/mixing music, or writing a screenplay: Balance, Tone, Contrast, etc. The other day I heard a chef (ex-musician) say that music and cooking are fundamentally the same approach. I understood the parallel.

Perhaps us artists have trained our brains to see the world in this way...?


----------

